

What scam is Denis trying to pull? - danman01

We've all got the email recently, and I'm wondering...what does someone do with the information he is requesting? Well, a friend was lured into responding to denis.  To start, here's the message Denis sent (have you also gotten it?)<p>From: Denis Alexender &#60;denis.alexender@gmail.com&#62;
Subject: Important Connection<p>Hi there,<p>Just came across your company website,
I work with Investors in various sectors who are open for new
Investment opportunities; Wondering if you are looking to raise Capital
or if you need access to Mentors / Advisors?<p>Appreciate if you can connect me with right person in your
management &#38; If he/she could drop me quick note with contact info;
I would be happy to help<p>Best Regards,
-Denis<p>------------------<p>So my friend Michelle replied and said "Yes we are looking for mentors and money, let's keep in touch" or something along those lines.<p>Denis responded again with:<p>From: From: Denis Alexender &#60;denis.alexender@gmail.com&#62;
Subject: Thank you for connecting<p>Thank you for connecting &#38; your email is important to me.
How ever, I have been swamped lately &#38; my response times are longer than usual.<p>If your company is raising Capital or looking for
Advisors, Faster way to get my attention would be
forwarding your pitch deck with 1 page summary.<p>Best Regards,
-Denis<p>------------<p>SO he wants a pitch deck and one page summary.  And then what? We didn't take the bait further.
======
aviv
Then he tells you his investors are impressed with your pitch deck, want 10%
of your company for $200K and a (fake) cashier check is already on the way.
All you have to do is wire Denis a 10% finders fee as soon as possible.

~~~
danman01
Ah, yes this seems the likely path, and then the scammer is back in the
familiar waters of a money wire scam.

The other thing I was thinking (this would be too much work on their part
though), is Denis is getting a wide variety of business's pitch decks and exec
sums, and will host them on a website that charges a membership fee to view
the next big idea's plans or something along those lines.

------
sherm8n
Maybe Denis is a really nice guy who just wants to help startups out. With the
pitch deck he can help summarize your company to show to his network of
investors/advisors.

Or he's looking to screw you over. Who knows? The internetz is a crazy place.

~~~
danman01
True dat. First rule of the internet, "Don't click it!"

------
slater
First guess, s/he's trying to steal your idea. Heck, if you've gotten as far
as considering raising capital, your product must have legs.

------
pizza
Ask for proof first.

